# Intro



## Mousey_moo (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey guys!!

I live in New Zealand and have two female selfies, One is a very dark brown (Snookums) and the Other is A mottled grey (Bella). I have 1 cat 2 mice and 2 fish. I am new to this forum and well yea. These are my first females, I have had 4 male in the past so I know Quite a bit.

Mousey_moo


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oooo Welcome!
Where in New Zealand are you? Totally being nosy here - I'm from Northland


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Mousey_moo (Oct 19, 2013)

hi im from Tauranga


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello to New Zealand.
Welcome


----------

